#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  شعاع من نور فى استجواب مشرف

## سابرينا

اليوم قد عدنا لنمد جسر التواصل بيننا وبين مشرفى منتدانا الحبيب 
اليوم معنا ضيفة عزيزة جدا على قلوبنا 
لا أحد يعرفها ولا يملك الاان يعطيها جواز مرور الى قلبه 
ضيفتنا تسطيع اختراق العقول والافكار لكن بدون اسلحة
 فوسيلتها لاختراق عقلك هو التحاور
لكنه تحاور يأثرك بسلاسته واتقانه فى ذات الوقت
مشرفتنا الجميلة لا تستطيع ان تنكر عنها آملا هو مستمد من روحها 
املا يوجد فى اسمها املا بثته على قاعتى
( القاعة العامة وقاعة المكتبة بفروعها )
مشرفتنا هى شعاع من نور ومن اجل نور منتدانا الحبيب معنا 
شعاع من نور فى استجواب مشرف 
فلتتفضل مشرفتنا لنبدأ ونقول محكمة 


 من أنت  كمشرفة ؟

كيف وقع الاختيار عليك لتصبح  مشرفة ؟

 ما هو أحساسك عندما علمت أنك مشرفة ؟

كيف تم الاستعداد لمهمة الأشراف ؟

ما هو الجديد الذى قدمتيه للمنتدى ؟

بماذا تحلمى للمنتدى ؟

هل أنت راضيه عن نفسك   كمشرفة؟

كيف يتم التعامل مع الاعضاء المخالفين ؟

الا ترى بوجود تناقض بين مركز المنتدى المتقدم وسط المنتديات وبين حالة الخمول فى القاعات والموضوعات؟

وكيف يمكن حل هذه المشكلة ؟

بصفتك مشرفة على اكثر من قاعة ما هى المشاكل التى دائما تواجه الاعضاء؟

هل الاشراف على قاعة المكتبة يختلف عن القاعة العامة ؟

كيف توفقى بين مهمة الاشراف وكونك عضوة؟

ماذا تقترحى لتطوير المنتدى ؟

من موضوعك كلمات عليك توجيه بعض الكلمات لكلا من :-

كلمة لعضو يحب ويحترم المنتدى 

كلمة لشخص لا يحب المنتدى ويتواجد للتسليه فقط

كلمة لعضو يتخفى تحت مظهر الطيبة والحب ليؤذى المنتدى

وأخيرا كلمة تحب توجهيها إلى أعضاء المنتدى

----------


## سابرينا

*بداية احب أن اشكر استاذى / اسكندرانى 
على مجهوده الجميل فى تنسيق الموضوع 
وتشجعيه لى دائما بالإستمرار والتقدم الف الف 
شكر استاذى على مجهودك وتنسيقك الرقيق
تحياتى تلميذتك سابرينا ...................*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سابرينا 



فكرة الموضوع جديدة ومتميزة ومضمونها مختلف

أحييك على الحوار والأسئله والضيفه الفاضلة ،،

وفي انتظار الأجوبة من المشرفة شعاع من نور ،

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## لمسه

سايريناا  ::h:: 

دوماً تمطرينا وتمتعينا  فينعشني رذاذ تواجدك
 وموضوعك مميز ورائع  جداً 

واختيارك اجمل ومستنين النووور

اما بقا من جة التنسيق  من الاستاذ الجميل المحبوب 

دام بكل روعه ابداع




اسكندرانى ياجاااااامد




وانا مستنيه اهو ياسابريناااااااااااا ::h::

----------


## nour2005

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ألغالية سابرينا 

موضوع جميل أوي واختيارك للإبنة الغالية

 والمشرفة المميزة برجاحة عقلها رغم صغر سنها 

سارة 

في منتهى الروعة .

بوركتِ سابرينا ,إلى مزيد من التألق 

ودمتِ متميزة 

وشكراً على مجهودك الكبير.

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*موضوع غايه في الجمال

تسلم إيدك سابرينا لأنك

حتلقي الضوء على مشرفنا الجمال لكي نتعرف عليهم

تمنياتي لكي بنجاح الفكره .. وبـ إنتظار ساره

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## محمد أمير

*أختى العزيزة سابرينا

موضوع فعلا جميل
وأختيار موفق لأخت فاضلة
وعلامة كبيرة بالمنتدى
اسمى على مسمى شعاع من نور
وتصميم أكتر من رائع تسلم ايادى
أخونا النادر الاسكندرانى
وعجبنى تعليق الاخت لمسه بجد التصميم جميل
اسكندرانى يا جااااااامد
موضوع مكتمل الجوانب والاركان وله النجاح
باذن الله وأنتى تستحقيه

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> اليوم قد عدنا لنمد جسر التواصل بيننا وبين مشرفى منتدانا الحبيب 
> اليوم معنا ضيفة عزيزة جدا على قلوبنا 
> لا أحد يعرفها ولا يملك الاان يعطيها جواز مرور الى قلبه 
> ضيفتنا تسطيع اختراق العقول والافكار لكن بدون اسلحة
>  فوسيلتها لاختراق عقلك هو التحاور
> لكنه تحاور يأثرك بسلاسته واتقانه فى ذات الوقت
> مشرفتنا الجميلة لا تستطيع ان تنكر عنها آملا هو مستمد من روحها 
> املا يوجد فى اسمها املا بثته على قاعتى
> ( القاعة العامة وقاعة المكتبة بفروعها )
> ...


*
أختي الحبيبة..سابرينا



زي ما قلتلك بمجرد ما وصلتني الدعوة..إختيارك ليا شرفني جداً ربنا يقدرني و أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع يارب آمين..

بجد أنا مش عارفة أقولك إيه على كلامك في حقي..ربنا يكرمك يارب..
أتمنى من كل قلبي إني أستحق ربعه..



متشكرة قوي على التقديم الرائع و التنسيق الجميل اللي الشكر عليه موصول للأستاذ العزيز الغالي علينا جميعاً اسكندراني..

راجعة تاني بإذن الله..

*

----------


## لمسه

:Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh: 

وانا اللى داخله عشان اشوف  محاكمة  المشرفه

 تقولى راجعة تاني بإذن الله.. :No: 


يلا بسرعه متشوقييين :Beer:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
عدنـــــــــا








			
				من أنت كمشرفة ؟
			
		

مش واثقة المفروض الإجابة الصح تبقى إزاي بس هحاول..

شعاع من نور..
مشرفة على القاعة العامة و قاعات المكتبة..بدءاً من يناير و مايو 2007
عندي 24 سنة..







			
				كيف وقع الاختيار عليك لتصبح مشرفة ؟
			
		



هو اللي حصل إنه العزيزة قلب مصر راسلتني في يوم و سألتني لو كنت أقبل تحمل مسؤولية القاعة العامة..و أنا قلتلها إني ليا الشرف و يارب أكون قد المسؤولية..
تقريباً كنت نشيطة في الردود و المواضيع الفترة دي عشان كده كنت إلى حد ما مُلاحَظة...

أما لو قصدك ليه..السؤال ده مش ليا..







			
				ما هو أحساسك عندما علمت أنك مشرفة ؟
			
		

عايزة أقولك إني كنت بجد بجد في منتهى السعادة..إني هبقى مشرفة في منتدى بحجم و شعبية منتدى أبناء مصر...كان الموضوع بالنسبة لي مفاجأة جميلة جداً جداً..
خصوصاً إنه إشرافي الفعلي بدأ في نفس اليوم اللي كان موضوع ليا في القاعة العامة كان تم إختياره نجم للقاعة..ف وجود المفاجأتين دول مع بعض بالنسبة لي في يوم واحد كانوا عاملين زي وهم جميل..







			
				كيف تم الاستعداد لمهمة الأشراف ؟
			
		

مممممم..
عارفة أول حاجة يا سابرينا كانت في بالي..هي إني معلمش كل الحاجات اللي كانت بتدايقني من المشرفين لما كنت عضوة..
دايما لما كنت ببقى متدايقة من تصرف مشرف و لا حاجة..كنت بقول بس أمسك إشراف 
الحقيقة بحاول في كل وقت إني أتجنب الحاجات اللي كنت بتدايق من المشرفين بسببها..و إن كنت من موقعي الجديد اكتشفت إنه مش دايماً المشرف غلط..زي ما مش دايماً العضو اللي بيشتكي صح..

حاجة تانية كمان أهم..إنه كل حاجة بتتنشر في المكان اللي أنا مشرفه عليه أكيد ربنا سبحانه و تعالى هيسألني عنها...عشان كده أخدت عهد على نفسي إني  أحاول بقدر الإمكان إني أراقب المادة المنشورة و ربنا يرزقنا جميعاً الإخلاص يارب آمين..

ده اللي على بالي دلوقتي 







			
				ما هو الجديد الذى قدمتيه للمنتدى ؟
			
		

أنا بسألك السؤال ده سابرينا و بسأله لكل حد يدخل الموضوع..

يا ترى إيه هو الجديد اللي انتوا حسين إنه أنا قدمته للمنتدى؟؟







			
				بماذا تحلمى للمنتدى ؟
			
		

بحلمله بكتير قوي يا سابرينا..

بحلم إنه بكم المناقشات اللي فيه و الحلول المطروحة يكون سبب في تغيير وضعنا كشعب..
بحلم إنه يكون مكان رئيسي لذوي الضمائر الحية الحرة..و لكل حد مخلص النية لله وحده إنه يوصل فكره لألوف وملايين عن طريق الشبكة العنكبوتية..
و إنه لما يكون في عند حد أي لبس في حاجة معينة..يلاقي ضالته و يلاقي الحقيقة عن طريق أبناء مصر..
بحلم إنه أي حد يفكر ألف مرة قبل ما يكتب فيه أي كلام..و إنه يكون حاسس إنه مش بيكتب أي كلام في أي مكان..

يااااااااااااه كتير قوي قوي يا سابرينا...

و بصراحة قدامنا إحنا كمان في أبناء مصر كتيييييييير...ربنا يقدرنا..








			
				هل أنت راضيه عن نفسك كمشرفة؟
			
		

بحاول بقدر المستطاع إني أكون كده..

اللي بيهمني في المقام الأول..إني مأكونش حطة راسي على المخدة في يوم و أنا ظلمت حد أو تعسفت في إستخدام سلطتي مع حد..و ربنا يرزقنا جميعاً الإخلاص في العمل..








			
				كيف يتم التعامل مع الاعضاء المخالفين ؟
			
		

على حسب المخالفة نفسها...
بس مفتكرش إني مثلاً اضطريت إني أقيم حد بالسالب من وقت ما مسكت الإشراف..


فاصل و نعود..


*

----------


## سابرينا

*



			
				الأخت الفاضلة .. سابرينا 
فكرة الموضوع جديدة ومتميزة ومضمونها مختلف
أحييك على الحوار والأسئله والضيفه الفاضلة ،،
وفي انتظار الأجوبة من المشرفة شعاع من نور ،
			
		

الاخ الفاضل / أيمن خطاب
شكرا لمرورك وشكرا لتحيتك






			
				سايريناا 
دوماً تمطرينا وتمتعينا فينعشني رذاذ تواجدك
وموضوعك مميز ورائع جداً 
واختيارك اجمل ومستنين النووور
			
		


لمسة وجودك دائما يسعدنى ويشرفنى 
فى انتظار لمستك على الموضوع 
بالاسئلة لمشرفتنا العزيزة 






			
				اما بقا من جة التنسيق من الاستاذ الجميل المحبوب 
دام بكل روعه ابداع
اسكندرانى ياجاااااامد
			
		

وانا اضم صوتى لصوتك واقول 
استاذ اسكندرانى يا جامد جداااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## سابرينا

> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ألغالية سابرينا 
> 
> موضوع جميل أوي واختيارك للإبنة الغالية
> 
>  والمشرفة المميزة برجاحة عقلها رغم صغر سنها 
> 
> سارة 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الام الفاضلة والغالية نور 
شكرا جدا لتواصلك معنا وتواجدك العزيز فى موضوعى 
وشكرا جدا على تشجيعك

----------


## سابرينا

*



			
				موضوع غايه في الجمال
تسلم إيدك سابرينا لأنك
حتلقي الضوء على مشرفنا الجمال لكي نتعرف عليهم
تمنياتي لكي بنجاح الفكره .. وبـ إنتظار ساره
خالص تحياتي
			
		

هايدى عندنا يا مرحبا يامرحبا 
اسعدنى تواجدك وشكرا على مرورك
وياريت تشاركينا اه المشرفين موجودين بين ايديكم 
نفسكوا فى ايه بقى تقوله ليهم اى شكوى اى مطالب 
الفرصة مش هتتكرر (شكرا هايدى )

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ





			
				أختى العزيزة سابرينا
موضوع فعلا جميل
وأختيار موفق لأخت فاضلة
وعلامة كبيرة بالمنتدى
اسمى على مسمى شعاع من نور
			
		

الاخ العزيز / أمير المطر 
الاجمل هو تواجدك ومرورك
والاحلى هو قبول مشرفتنا الجميلة التواجد معنا 






			
				وتصميم أكتر من رائع تسلم ايادى
أخونا النادر الاسكندرانى
وعجبنى تعليق الاخت لمسه بجد التصميم جميل
اسكندرانى يا جااااااامد
			
		

فعلا تصميم رائع مش اسكندرانى 






			
				موضوع مكتمل الجوانب والاركان وله النجاح
باذن الله وأنتى تستحقيه
			
		

تكامل الموضوع بوجدوكم فيه ومشاركتكم معى بالاسئلة 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





			
				وانا اللى داخله عشان اشوف محاكمة المشرفه
تقولى راجعة تاني بإذن الله..
يلا بسرعه متشوقييين
			
		

احنا اللى متشوقين للاسئلة يا لمسة 
عايزين اسئلة جامدة*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
موضوع جميل جدااا محمل باكاليل الريحايين 
اشكرك اختى سابرينا وارحب بضيفتك الجميله الاخت الرقيقه 
الطيبه .. شعاع من نور ...
اسجل اعجابى الشديد بالموضوع واتابعه.
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
عدنـــا بعد الفاصــل









			
				الا ترى بوجود تناقض بين مركز المنتدى المتقدم وسط المنتديات وبين حالة الخمول فى القاعات والموضوعات؟
			
		

بصي حالة الخمول دي عادةً بتبقى موجودة في وقت معين من السنة..مش هننكر إنها السنة دي طولت أكتر من المعتاد..
زي ما كمان مش هننكر إنه وجود الفيس بوك طغى تماماً بكل معنى الكلمة على فائدة المنتديات عموماً..
لأنه الفيس بوك في النهاية هو عبارة عن موقع خاص لكل حد..بيحط عليه كل جديده و الناس بتتفاعل معاه..ده غير إنه ملوش خطوط حمرا..هو بيعبر عن الشخص و يمكن ده أثر مش بس على منتدى أبناء مصر لأ على حالة المنتديات العامة ككل..يعني منتدى أبناء مصر متفوق كمنتدى وسط المنتديات..إنما كموقع إلكتروني كلهم متساويين في حالة الخمول العامة...
يعني البلوجز مثلاً كانت ظاهرة من زمان..مع ذلك مسحبتش البساط من المنتديات زي الفيس بوك..كمان لأنه التفاعل فيها يعتبر محدود..إنما الفيس بوك انتي ممكن تلاقي صحابك اللي في ثانوي بجملة بحث صغيرة 

الفكرة بقى..المفروض المنتدى يكون فيه إيه جديد عشان يرجع الناس تتفاعل من تاني..ده تحدي مش بسيط أبداً..







			
				وكيف يمكن حل هذه المشكلة ؟
			
		

زي ما قلتلك في السطر اللي فوق..يمكن الإجابة على السؤال ده إننا نحاول نشوف إيه اللي يشد الناس تتفاعل من تاني وتحب تكتب لأنه هيتقرالها...

دي وجهة نظري الخاصة و عشان خاطر مبقاش بفتي و أنا مش عارفة في أشخاص مؤهلين إنهم يفكروا في الموضوع ده أحسن مني..







			
				بصفتك مشرفة على اكثر من قاعة ما هى المشاكل التى دائما تواجه الاعضاء؟
			
		

التكرار..

الأعضاء الجدد بالذات مش بيبقوا عارفين يعملوا بحث داخل المنتدى فقط..عشان كده بنلاقي المواضيع المكررة كتير و العضو بيدايق لما بنحذف موضوعه لأنه مكرر..
بس الطريقة سهلة..بتقف على شريط البحث اللي موجود في أعلى الصفحة الرئيسية و بتدوس بحث..
الصفحة اللي هتطلع يختار منها المجال اللي هيدور فيه ويب و لا أبناء مصر بس..لو اختار أبناء مصر هيبقى عمل بحث مقتصر على المنتدى..خلصت القصة..

حاجة تانية كمان..المواضيع المنقولة..
الناس بتتكاسل أو بتتناسى إنها تكتب منقول في الوقت اللي فيه صاحب الموضوع الأساسي بيكون تعب عشان خاطر يطلع  موضوعه ده للنور..مش معقول بكل بساطة آخد الموضوع و أنسبه لنفسي و آخد عليه كل الشكر و التقدير..يعني بجد ميصحش..

كمان الأعضاء بتدايق جداً من موضوع الدمج..
و دي فرصة إني أحاول أشيل اللبس اللي على الموضوع ده..عادةَ الأصل في المواضيع المكررة هو إنها تحذف..بس اللي بيحصل إنه بيكون في موضوع مكرر حصل فيه تفاعل أو كان معروض بشكل لائق و جميل و يشد الأعضاء أكتر من موضوع تاني قديم بنفس الفكرة..
يمكن المشرف أو المشرفين مكنوش موجودين أو كانوا مشغولين كل الظروف واردة و موجودة..
فقصاد حاجة زي كده مش بيكون قدام المشرف غير الدمج أولاً للحفاظ على حق صاحب الموضوع القديم في الفكرة..ثانياً عشان مشاركات الأعضاء و تقديرهم للعضو التاني و لمجهوده الخاص ميضعش هباءاً..

الأعضاء بيزعلوا جداً جداً من موضوع الدمج و بيعتبروها إهانة ليهم..في الوقت اللي هو تصرف إداري بحت..مش المفروض يزعل حد..

دي المشاكل اللي بتتكرر عليا..








			
				هل الاشراف على قاعة المكتبة يختلف عن القاعة العامة ؟
			
		

جداً..

شغل المكتبة عادة بيبقى تنظيمي أكتر..أنهي كتاب يتحط فين..فهرسة...كتب مكررة طيب روابطها أخبارها إيه..و أهم حاجة بتبقى بالنسبة لي في المكتبة..
إزاي نشد الناس إنها تدخل القاعات دي..خصوصاً إنه قاعات المكتبة كطبيعة و بغض النظر عن كيف أو كم...الإقبال عليها متوسط أو أقل زيها زي قاعات المكتبة في كل المنتديات..

القاعة العامة من قاعات المنتدى الحيوية..أي عضو بيبقى لسة مسجل جديد أول حاجة بيتجهلها هي القاعة العامة..و في أعضاء كتير بتختصر كل المنتدى في القاعة العامة 
لأنه طبيعة المواضيع فيها بتاخد من كل قاعة حاجة بسيطة..و إن كان الأغلب هو مواضيع الحكم و العبر عميقة المغزى..أياً كان أسلوب عرضها..








			
				كيف توفقى بين مهمة الاشراف وكونك عضوة؟
			
		

أنا عضوة بدرجة مشرفة..
أي موضوع في أي قاعة بدخله بتبقى صفتي الأساسية عضوة ما لم أجد فيه ما يستدعي صلاحياتي الإشرافية...و إن كنت بحاول دايماً أوفق بين الاتنين..

أكيد فيه تقصير كبير مني في مهامي الإشرافية و اللي بجد بيدايقني جداً لأنها مسؤولية و أنا قبلت أتحملها...بس مين مننا مش بتمنعه ظروف عمله عن آداء مهامه الإشرافية على الوجه الأكمل..
ربنا يقدرني يارب..دعواتكم 



فاصل و نواصل.

*

----------


## سابرينا

*



			
				أختي الحبيبة..سابرينا

زي ما قلتلك بمجرد ما وصلتني الدعوة..إختيارك ليا شرفني جداً ربنا يقدرني و أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع يارب آمين..
			
		

الجميلة / شعاع من نور 
الذى يشرف هو قبولك للدعوى وان تقفى بيننا لتمدى حسر التواصل بيننا وبين مشرفى المنتدى 






			
				بجد أنا مش عارفة أقولك إيه على كلامك في حقي..ربنا يكرمك يارب..
أتمنى من كل قلبي إني أستحق ربعه..
			
		

ولا اى حاجه ده احساسى ويكرمك ويوفقك

فى انتظار تواصلك معنا*

----------


## سابرينا

*



			
				دايما لما كنت ببقى متدايقة من تصرف مشرف و لا حاجة..كنت بقول بس أمسك إشراف
			
		

لو راجعنا بالزمن الى الوراء ما هى الاشياء التى كانت تضايقك من المشرفين ؟





			
				حاجة تانية كمان أهم..إنه كل حاجة بتتنشر في المكان اللي أنا مشرفه عليه أكيد ربنا سبحانه و تعالى هيسألني عنها...عشان كده أخدت عهد على نفسي إني أحاول بقدر الإمكان إني أراقب المادة المنشورة و ربنا يرزقنا جميعاً الإخلاص يارب آمين..
			
		

ليه فى الجزئية ديه استفسار صغير 
كان فى موضوع لأحد الاعضاء الجدد فى تطاول على احد الصحابة فى مسألة النسب وانت دخلتى وقفلتى الموضوع 
ليه نوعية الموضوعات ديه مش بيتم حذفها بحيث ان مفيش حد تانى يقراءها؟!!!
*

----------


## سابرينا

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> موضوع جميل جدااا محمل باكاليل الريحايين
> اشكرك اختى سابرينا وارحب بضيفتك الجميله الاخت الرقيقه
> الطيبه .. شعاع من نور ...
> اسجل اعجابى الشديد بالموضوع واتابعه.
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .



*شكرا لمروك زهزة الياسمينا
وشكرا لمتابعتك معنا ونرجوا ان تشتركى معنا بالاسئلة*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

عدنـــــا






			
				ماذا تقترحى لتطوير المنتدى ؟
			
		

بصي السؤال ده صعب قوي..افتكر إني اتسألته في كرسي التعارف و وقتها إجابتي كانت دبلوماسية وهي إني مش مؤهلة إني أجاوب على حاجة زي كده..
بس من موقعي دلوقتي صعب أجاوب نفس الإجابة..

أعتقد إنه المنتدى محتاج تغيير كامل في كل شيء...بدءاً من الشكل الخارجي كإستايل و تمبليت مروراً بالقوانين و إنتهاءاً بطبيعة المواضيع..

تغيير جذري شامل..كلياً و جزئياً..أو زي ما بيقولوا تغيير جلد عشان نخلي المنتدى قادر إنه يفضل في المنافسة....

لو فتحتي الباب لـ إزاي؟؟ هتلاقي ملايين الأفكار اللي بعضها موجود في قاعة رأيك يهمني..بس المهم قبل كل شيء...إنه الباب يتفتح أصلاً 






			
				من موضوعك كلمات عليك توجيه بعض الكلمات لكلا من :-

كلمة لعضو يحب ويحترم المنتدى
			
		

على فكرة أنا قعدت أدور على الموضوع ده لغاية لما اكتشفت إني فعلاً كاتباه 
شكلك ذاكرتي كويس 

أقول للعضو اللي بيحب و يحترم المنتدى..ياريت نشوف تعبير فعلي عن الحب و الإحترام ده..و الفترة دي أهم إختبار عشان تثبت ده..






			
				كلمة لشخص لا يحب المنتدى ويتواجد للتسليه فقط
			
		

من حقك تتواجد للتسلية ومحدش هيلومك..بس مع رجاء..إنه تسليتك دي متخرجش عن قاعة المسابقات..






			
				كلمة لعضو يتخفى تحت مظهر الطيبة والحب ليؤذى المنتدى
			
		

مفهمتش قوي إزاي هيؤذي المنتدى..بس عموماً أي حد يقدر يخدع بعض الناس بعض الوقت..بس ميقدرش يخدع كل الناس كل الوقت..






			
				وأخيرا كلمة تحب توجهيها إلى أعضاء المنتدى
			
		

ياريت قبل ما نكتب كلمة واحدة في موضوع أو رد..نفتكر إنه الكلمة دي هتبقى لينا أو علينا...لأنه ممكن في وقت معين..لما هنتوقف فيه عن الكتابة لأننا مش هننتمي وقتها لعالم الأحياء..إننا نكون عاوزين الكلام اللي كتبناه ده يكون فعلاً هو الكلام اللي الناس تفتكرنا بيه..

الحمدلله كده الأسئلة الأساسية خلصت...ياترى إيه رأي عدالة المحكمة في أقوال الدفاع؟؟؟



*

----------


## سابرينا

> اقتباس: 	
> وكيف يمكن حل هذه المشكلة ؟






> زي ما قلتلك في السطر اللي فوق..يمكن الإجابة على السؤال ده إننا نحاول نشوف إيه اللي يشد الناس تتفاعل من تاني وتحب تكتب لأنه هيتقرالها...
> دي وجهة نظري الخاصة و عشان خاطر مبقاش بفتي و أنا مش عارفة في أشخاص مؤهلين إنهم يفكروا في الموضوع ده أحسن مني..


*محدش يقدر يقول أنك بتفتى انت بتقولى فكرة وانا اقول فكرة والكل يعرض افكاره عشان فى الاخر نوصل للحل 
أصلا كلانا مسؤلين عن هذه الحالة للمنتدى ككوننا اعضاء وانت تقع مسؤليتك بصفتك عضو وبصفتك مشرفه


فى انتظار دائما وربنا يقويكى
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أيمن خطاب
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته





			
				أحييك على الحوار والأسئله والضيفه الفاضلة ،،
			
		

و لك تحية أفضل على التواجد العطر يا أخي الكريم.




لمسة

نورتِ حبيبتي و يارب أكون عند حسن ظنك.



ماما نور
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

بجد يا ماما نور وربنا يعلم..وجود حضرتك ليه طابع مريح شكله إيه..كلام حضرتك وسام على صدري أتمنى إني أكون زي ما حضرتك قلتِ..
يارب أكون اتوفقت..



هايدي دياب

سعيدة بتواجدك يا هايدي..لكِ التحية.



أمير المطر

شكراً جزيلاً على كلام حضرتك في حقي..و أتمنى إنه كمان الردود تكون زي الإسم..
دايماً حضرتك سباق يا أستاذي الكريم..دمت كما أنت..

كل التقدير.



زهرة الياسمينا

جزاكِ الله خيراً على المداخلة الرقيقة كإسمك..و أتمنى إني أكون عند حسن الظن يا أختي العزيزة.


*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*





			
				لو راجعنا بالزمن الى الوراء ما هى الاشياء التى كانت تضايقك من المشرفين ؟
			
		

ممممم..

أكتر حاجة اتكررت لما كنت عضوة..و كانت بصراحة بتدايقني..إنه لغاية وقت كبير من وجودي كان نادر جداً إني ألاقي مشرف القاعة اللي نزلت فيها الموضوع دخل الموضوع بتاعي و يعلق عليه..الموضوع مكنش من مشرف بعينه أو من قاعة معينة كنت بنزل فيها الموضوع..لأ الموضوع كان مجمل في كل مواضيعي..يعني يمكن لو كان مشرف واحد دخل على الأقل مكونتش هتدايق..

افتكر كمان اتدايقت من دمج المواضيع في قاعة المناقشات و كانت ليا وجهة نظري الخاصة بالنسبة للقاعة دي تحديداً..إنك ممكن تطرحي موضوع بنفس الفكرة..بس أسلوب المناقشة غير..و الزوايا المتناولة غير..عشان كده مش معنى إنه نفس الفكرة موجودة إنه الموضوع يحذف أو يدمج..

كمان كنت بتنرفز من مفاجآتي بحذف مواضيع بتبقى سبب في عمل بلبلة عامة..لأني دايماً بفضل توضيح الحقائق أولاً و قبل كل شيء..

و كمان إني عمري ما اتثبتلي موضوع و أنا عضوة إلا موضوع واحد في القاعة العلمية و فضل متثبت يوم واحد بس تقريباً 

دي الحاجات اللي على بالي دلوقتِ..






			
				كان فى موضوع لأحد الاعضاء الجدد فى تطاول على احد الصحابة فى مسألة النسب وانت دخلتى وقفلتى الموضوع 
ليه نوعية الموضوعات ديه مش بيتم حذفها بحيث ان مفيش حد تانى يقراءها؟!!!
			
		

بس قبل قفل الموضوع يا سابرينا وضحت ليه الكلام بتاعه غلط...و سبته عشان خاطر كل الناس تشوف و تعرف..

للأسف في الحالة دي تقريباً العضو كان بيستخدم أسامي لكتب معروفة في تراجم الصحابة زي على ما أتذكر أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة و سير أعلام النبلاء..مش فاكرة بالظبط بس على الأقل واحد منهم..

دي من أمهات الكتب في التعريف بالصحابة..لما ينزل موضوع و يقعد يوم في قلبيه واحد بيشكك في نسب عمر بن الخطاب بالإستناد على أمهات الكتب دي يبقى لازم أوضح وجه التضليل في الموضوع و أقفله و أسيبه..عشان خاطر اللي مكنش عارف يعرف و يدور..خصوصاً إنه دي من الأمور اللي سهل قوي إنك تضللي حد فيها..و الحذف ليها مش حل..
حلها تفنيدها..

يهمني قبل المعلومة نفسها إني أكون عارفة مصدرها و لو كانت هي صح ولا غلط...و لو صح صح ليه و لو غلط غلط ليه...و إنه كل ده يكون واضح للجميع..و هنا الفايدة و الإضافة من المنتدى لكل واحد فينا..







			
				محدش يقدر يقول أنك بتفتى انت بتقولى فكرة وانا اقول فكرة والكل يعرض افكاره عشان فى الاخر نوصل للحل 
أصلا كلانا مسؤلين عن هذه الحالة للمنتدى ككوننا اعضاء وانت تقع مسؤليتك بصفتك عضو وبصفتك مشرفه
			
		

يمكن أنا اتعودت قبل ما اتكلم في حل مشكلة إني أكون ملمة تماماً بكل جوانبها..و أنا مقدرش أقول إني ملمة تماماً بكل جوانب مشكلة الخمول العام في المنتدى..عشان كده قلت إني مش عاوزة أفتي 

بس كلامك صح %100 كلنا مسؤولين عن الحالة دي..و لو كان الأعضاء عندهم نفس المفهوم ده..يبقى بالتأكيد هيكون فيه تغير للأحسن..


في إنتظار المحاكمة..


*

----------


## سابرينا

*



			
				عدنــــــــا
			
		

الحبيبة شعاع من نور 
دائما ما يسعدنا عودتك 






			
				أعتقد إنه المنتدى محتاج تغيير كامل في كل شيء...بدءاً من الشكل الخارجي كإستايل و تمبليت مروراً بالقوانين و إنتهاءاً بطبيعة المواضيع..
تغيير جذري شامل..كلياً و جزئياً..أو زي ما بيقولوا تغيير جلد عشان نخلي المنتدى قادر إنه يفضل في المنافسة....
لو فتحتي الباب لـ إزاي؟؟ هتلاقي ملايين الأفكار اللي بعضها موجود في قاعة رأيك يهمني..بس المهم قبل كل شيء...إنه الباب يتفتح أصلاً
			
		


وما الذى يمنع الباب من أن ينفتح ؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وأين المشرفين؟ وأين الادارة ؟ وأين دورهم فى حل هذه الازمة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!




			
				مفهمتش قوي إزاي هيؤذي المنتدى..بس عموماً أي حد يقدر يخدع بعض الناس بعض الوقت..بس ميقدرش يخدع كل الناس كل الوقت..
			
		

فى أساليب كتير أبساطها اثارة الفتن والمشاكل 





			
				الحمدلله كده الأسئلة الأساسية خلصت...ياترى إيه رأي عدالة المحكمة في أقوال الدفاع؟؟؟
			
		

تمام يا فندم عدالة المحكمة مبسوطة أن ادارة المنتدى فى مشرفة واعية الحس والضمير وتتقصى الحقائق مثلك 

*

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

هقولكم حاجه
انا عضو جديد يا ريت كل موضوع ينكتب  عليه تاريخ صدوره

----------


## سابرينا

> هقولكم حاجه
> انا عضو جديد يا ريت كل موضوع ينكتب عليه تاريخ صدوره


اولا :-اهلا وسهلا بيك استاذ ايمن فى المنتدى 
ومرحبا بيك فى بيتك الثانىومرحبا بيك بيننا .

ثانيا :- لو حضرتك بصيت على اول مشاركه فى الموضوع هتلاقى تاريخ المشاركة زى ما مشاركة حضرتك مكتوب عليها التاريخ شكرا لمرورك

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
سابرينا .... موضوعك وأسئلة المحكمة واختيار الضيف كلها متناغمة ورائعة .... شكراً لك 

شعاع من نور 
أعجتنى ردودك جدا خاصة تبريرك لإغلاق موضوع مع عدم حذفه ... وتفنيد الأخطاء حتى تتضح الحقائق ... أؤيدك بشدة فى هذا الاتجاه
حقا إنى سعيد جدا بوجود مشرفة واعية مثلك ضمن طاقم الإدارة 
وفقك الله وجعلك دائما (شعاع من نور)
فى أمان الله

----------


## طائر الشرق

:Smart: 
السلام عليكم

تميز  اتمناه دائم لك باذن الله يا سابرينا

وتواجد العزيزة  شعاع من نور يضفى على  الموضوع عقلانية  احسبها  دائمة باذن الله

ادامها الله عليكم دوما

لكما التحية

----------


## سوما

سابرينا فكرة الموضوع وتنسيقه روعة,,,,,تسلم أيدك.. :f2: 
*سارة..
بجد حديثك ينم على جمال عقلك المستنير....ما شاء الله..
*

----------


## زهــــراء

*أوووبس ياسابرينا انتِ جايبة بطوطي المحكمة ؟..

سابرينا ..بدايةً ,,تحية كبيرة جداً لكِ وتحية أكبر لإستئناف الموضوع من جديد ..
الأسئلة جميلة وبالنسبة لي كنت حافظة إجابات سارة عنها قبل ماأقرأهم ..

سارة ..قلبي معك يابنتي..
 أغيب كم يوم يدخلوكِ محاكم ؟

خالص التحايا والحب لكما ..*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخت العزيزة 
سابرينا 

وعوده مميزة لموضوع جميل باختيار  موفق لشخصيه مميزة 

اختى العزيزة
 شعاع من نور
ردودك  يعجب بها كل من يقرئها 
اما انا شخصيا لا استغربها 
من شخصية مثل شعاع من نور 
فقد سبق لى العمل مع حضرتك فى عدة موضوعات 
كنت فيها مثال النضج والفكر والعقل المستنير 
والعمل بجدية والتعاون الجميل والتواضع الجم 
كثير جدا من الصفات تحملها شخصية شعاع من نور 

شكرا لسبرينا ولشعاع من نور على هذا الحوار الراقى 

دمتم بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*سارة و سبرينا*
*او*
*سابرينا و سارة*

*لقاء العقول المتفتحة المفكرة و التفكير قبل الكلام*

*فكيف اعلق علي موضوع تتناوله شخصيتان* 

*ينالان كل حب و تقدير في المنتدي*

**

----------


## loly_h

*الســــــلام عليكــــم ورحمة الله وبركـــاته ...



أولا باشكرك جدا سابرينـــا على إختيارك الأخت الطيبة شعاع من نـــــور

ثانيـــــا إدارتـــــــك للحوار كانت بالفعل ممتازة

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله .
*




*شعاع من نور 

أحييك على ردودك الواعية 

بالفعل سعدت بقرائتى للحوار

وكل محاكمــــــــة وإنت طيبة ...*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
عدنـــا









			
				وما الذى يمنع الباب من أن ينفتح ؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وأين المشرفين؟ وأين الادارة ؟ وأين دورهم فى حل هذه الازمة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
			
		

الفكرة مش في ممنوع أو مسموح سابرينا..الفكرة إنه عملية التغيير مش بالبساطة اللي إحنا بنتكلم بيها دي..و يمكن أنا لمست ده أكتر لما بقيت مع طاقم الإشراف..

أبسط حاجة على سبيل المثال لا الحصر..وقت نقل السيرفر لطلب سرعة أكبر في التصفح و آداء أفضل ترتيب المنتدى عالمياً تراجع بشكل كبير..يا ترى حد عنده فكره عن التفصيل ده؟؟و عن التفاصيل التقنية الخاصة بالمنتدى عموماً؟؟؟ ماهو بردو في ضريبة تميز لازم تندفع..


سابرينا..حوارك و أسلوبك أكتر من رائع..
بجد صدقيني أنا مبقولش كده لأني موجودة هنا بس فعلاً أنا مبسوطة جداً بأسئلتك..و هكون مبسوطة أكتر لو أي حد عنده إستفسار بخصوص أي موضوع يتفضل..لأني موجودة هنا مخصوص عشان كده..

في الإنتظار.

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
د.مصطفى
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

وجود حضرتك و رأيك أسعدوني جداً يا دكتور مصطفى...خصوصاً إنه حضرتك من شخصيات المنتدى اللي يهمني إني أسمع رأيهم و بحترمهم جداً..
يارب أفضل دائماً عند حسن ظن حضرتك..

إحترامي و تقديري.



طائر الشرق
و عليكم السلام  ورحمة الله و بركاته

أشكرك جزيلاً على كلامك يا هيثم..و لك التحية بأفضل منها يا أخي الغالي..

كل التقدير.




سوما
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكِ الله خيراً على كلامك الجميل يا وسام..و بتمنى من رب العالمين إني أكون أستحقه..
ربنا يديم بينا كل جميل يا أختي الحبيبة..

محبتي و خالص الود.



*

----------


## سابرينا

*دكتور مصطفى* 




> السلام عليكم 
> سابرينا .... موضوعك وأسئلة المحكمة واختيار الضيف كلها متناغمة ورائعة .... شكراً لك


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على مرورك الغالى .... التناغم هو وجودنا على صفحات المنتدى* 

*طائر الشرق*
 



> السلام عليكم
> تميز  اتمناه دائم لك باذن الله يا سابرينا




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لتحليقك على الموضوع 
ويارب اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع

*سوما* 




> سابرينا فكرة الموضوع وتنسيقه روعة,,,,,تسلم أيدك


*مرحبا بيك ياسوما وسلم مرورك الجميل*

*زهراء* 




> أوووبس ياسابرينا انتِ جايبة بطوطي المحكمة ؟..


*

وحشتينا فينك 
طبعا شفتى بقى المحكمة بتعتنا جامده ومبتجبش اى حد 
طبعا مش محكمة ابناء مصر 

*


> سابرينا ..بدايةً ,,تحية كبيرة جداً لكِ وتحية أكبر لإستئناف الموضوع من جديد ..
> الأسئلة جميلة وبالنسبة لي كنت حافظة إجابات سارة عنها قبل ماأقرأهم ..


*

التحية لمرورك الغالى الذى اسعدنى جدا  
والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبكم 

 استاذى العزيز اسكندرانى 
دائما ما يسعدنى مرورك ويشرفنى 
واحمد الله ان استاذى راضى عنى 
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
زهـــراء

حبيبة قلبي 





			
				وبالنسبة لي كنت حافظة إجابات سارة عنها قبل ماأقرأهم ..
			
		

معنديش أي شك في كده يا زهراء 
منوراني يا زوزو زي ما انتِ دايماً.

ودي و كل الحب.



اسكندراني

أ.نادر العزيز..الشكر الجزيل موصول لحضرتك زي ما قالت العزيزة سابرينا في الأول على التشجيع على عودة الموضوع..و يمكن كمان وجودي 





			
				اما انا شخصيا لا استغربها 
من شخصية مثل شعاع من نور 
فقد سبق لى العمل مع حضرتك فى عدة موضوعات 
كنت فيها مثال النضج والفكر والعقل المستنير 
والعمل بجدية والتعاون الجميل والتواضع الجم 
كثير جدا من الصفات تحملها شخصية شعاع من نور
			
		

و الله أنا مش عارفة أرد على كلام حضرتك أقول إيه..ربنا يخليك أ.نادر و يباركلك في البنات و يبقوا قرة عين لحضرتك يارب يارب آمين..
بجد متشكرة لحضرتك و يارب أفضل دائماً عند حسن الظن...

تقديري و إحترامي الشديدين.

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغالية العسولة سابرينا

تسلم افكارك بجد جميلة جدا
وتنسيق روعة لأستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى
مننحرمش من زوقه
والجميل جداااااااااااااا
هو أختيارك للمشرفة الجميلة
شعاع من نور
بجد عسولة وحرام بلاش تتعبوها
ههههههههههههههه
وهنتحاسب بعدين يا سارة نفسم سوا
ربنا يسعدكم دائما
وتمنياتى بالنجاح والتوفيق

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
إعتذاري الشديد للجميع على تأخري في الردود 

ابن طيبة

أ.معتز العزيز..الحقيقة كلام حضرتك دايماً قليل بس بيبقى كافي إنه الواحد ميعرفش يرد عليه بالشكل المرضي..





			
				لقاء العقول المتفتحة المفكرة و التفكير قبل الكلام

فكيف اعلق علي موضوع تتناوله شخصيتان 

ينالان كل حب و تقدير في المنتدي
			
		

تواجد حضرتك في صفحات الموضوع شرفني جداً أ.معتز..حضرتك من الشخصيات اللي الواحد بيتمنى إنه يتعلم من خبراتها في الحياة..

إحترامي و كل الود.



loly_h
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

لؤلؤة أبناء مصر الحبيبة..أنا سعادتي أكبر بوجود حضرتك في الموضوع..

لكِ كل تقدير و إعجاب.



الشحرورة





			
				بجد عسولة وحرام بلاش تتعبوها
			
		

اه قوليلهم 
أنا لسة مشرفة يعني 

عصفورة قاعات الإبداع الجميلة..شكراً جزيلاً على تواجدك الجميل 

مودتي و تقديري.


*

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى ابن طيبة* 
*لالالالالالالالالالا*
*كاتب التاريخ ابن طيبة استاذى* 




> *سارة و سبرينا
> او
> سابرينا و سارة
> 
> لقاء العقول المتفتحة المفكرة و التفكير قبل الكلام
> 
> فكيف اعلق علي موضوع تتناوله شخصيتان 
> 
> ينالان كل حب و تقدير في المنتدي
> ...




*سعدت بمرورك الغالى الذى أضاء صفحتى المتواضعة* 

*مصممة المنتدي الاولى لولى* 




> *أولا باشكرك جدا سابرينـــا على إختيارك الأخت الطيبة شعاع من نـــــور
> ثانيـــــا إدارتـــــــك للحوار كانت بالفعل ممتازة
> بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله*




*شكرا على مرورك الجميل* 

*مغردة المنتدى الشحرورة* 



> *الغالية العسولة سابرينا
> 
> تسلم افكارك بجد جميلة جدا
> وتنسيق روعة لأستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى
> مننحرمش من زوقه
> والجميل جداااااااااااااا
> هو أختيارك للمشرفة الجميلة
> شعاع من نور
> بجد عسولة وحرام بلاش تتعبوها
> ...



*ازيك يا قمر وحشانى فينك منورة الموضوع* 
*بسى ياجميل احنا دورنا كأعضاء اننا نتعب المشرفين* 
*صح ولا ايه هههههههههههههه*

----------


## سابرينا

*الجميلة شعاع المنتدى المنير* 
*شكرا جدا على قبولك لدعوتى* 
*وشكرا على ردودك الرائعة* 
*فأنت صاحبة الفضل فى أدارة هذه المحاكمه* 


*السادة الكرام اعضاء المنتدى الذين اسعدتونى بمروركم الكريم ومشاركتكم* 
*شكرا .......................والى لقاء أخر ان شاء الله ومحاكمة اخرى مع مشرف جديد*

----------


## Shorok ElfaGr

موضوع جميل لنتعرف على من يستحق التعرف عليه
 تسلم ايدك

----------

